# Why no 7" Fire HD with 4G?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I really like the 7" size and I think many others do as well so wondering why they don't offer a 7" Fire with 4G.  Anyone know or know if this might be in the works?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt it.  If it was I think it would have been announced at the same time as all the othes.

But, really, who knows. . . .if the smaller format iPad with 4G proves popular, perhaps Amazon will do something similar with the Fire.

What is pretty certain is that Amazon really tries to keep prices of their devices below certain 'psychological thresholds' and expect to make money on selling the content.  Apple doesn't seem to really care about that and prices them for maximum profit.  To their credit, people do buy 'em.  But, if that's the case, I expect Amazon figured the cost to include 4G wasn't worth it on the smaller device.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

My fear is that I upgrade to the 7" HD and next year they offer it with 4G.  Wifi is fine when around the house but not when I tried to take it to work.  I agree about their pricing but think offering both options for a 7" would have been a better marketing strategy and probably a price point that more would be OK with than the $500 8.9".  I think I'd prefer to have the 4G option but not sure I want the bigger size and I don't think DH would get me a $500 Fire for my birthday anyway.  I think I would go with a mini ipad before I would pay $500 for a Fire.  At least I have a little time before he asks me for birthday ideas.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I would suggest that you let Amazon know via feedback that you would be willing to purchase it, and at what price point you would pay - or not pay for it. They can only react to market demand!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had wondered the same thing. I will take the small tablet out, since it is more portable, but I have no wifi away from home. It would have been great to get a 4G version. I really don't know what price point. That's a good question.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be at all surprised to see Amazon offer a 7" 4G in the future.  My theory: they limited the 4G to the 8.9" model this time because 
(1) they wanted to hold the cost of the 7" model down and 
(2) they didn't want to undercut sales of the 8.9" model and 
(3) the modem hadn't been approved yet and they didn't want to offer several devices that may or may not have been approved.

I think if the 8.9" is successful, and enough people re-subscribe to the 4G Plan, once the cost of development (or purchase thereof) of the modem gets behind them, they'll offer it in the 7" model sometime after the 4G has been out a year.

My theory, your mileage may vary.

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy,  I think that is a very plausible theory.  

Not sure about the price point either.  With all the tablets coming out, what seems reasonable now might be overpriced in a year.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Just announced the Nexus 7 16gb for $199.  Also coming soon - a 32gb for $249 and a 32gb unlocked & mobile data (plan purchased separately) for $299.

More to think about.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

maries said:


> Just announced the Nexus 7 16gb for $199. Also coming soon - a 32gb for $249 and a 32gb unlocked & mobile data (plan purchased separately) for $299.
> 
> *More to think about.*


Yes it is, and the way the small tablet market is going, a year from now, all of the current tablets will be hopelessly outdated compared to newer offerings.

Always new toys to break the piggy bank for.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Yes it is, and the way the small tablet market is going, a year from now, all of the current tablets will be hopelessly outdated compared to newer offerings.
> 
> Always new toys to break the piggy bank for.


Ain't that the truth? There's an expiration date on all of 'em. 

(Not really of course, just for suckers like me...I need an emoticon with a big ol' hook in it's mouth!)


----------



## keithandmissy (Sep 15, 2011)

In my opinion, manufacturers will be moving away from tablets with mobile data in the future.  With the decline of unlimited data plans and the with the ubiquitous availability of Wi-Fi it appears that mobile data will be predominately left to the smartphones.  I recently read an article that said that only about a third of all tablets have mobile data capabilities and of that only ten percent of those actually have active service!  With numbers like that it's no wonder device manufacturers hesitate to put a lot of energy and money behind those products.


----------

